# Rope Fish



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

Hi there i have a rope fish in my 55gl tank and i want to get another one. i really wanna make it to the best water conditions and biotope as best as i can... can someone please tell me some kinda water conditions and plants and decor would best suite them along w/ food and such?


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a few links to get you started. 
Ropefish, Reedfish, Snakefish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus)
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Rope Fish
Though I would say to get the info _before_ you get a fish, but we all learn in our own ways.


----------

